# Custom Wasserkühlung



## FallenCurse (19. Februar 2021)

Moin,

also ich spiele mit der Überlegung mir eine Custom Wasserkühlung einzubauen. 
Jedoch habe ich davon keinerlei Ahnung: 
Was ich alles Brauche.
Wie Kompliziert das wird.
Gibt es Seiten oder Anbieter die sowas eventuell machen.
Ob das in mein jetziges Gehäuse passt.
Wie teuer es wird/werden kann.


Zu den Rahmenbedingungen und meinen Specs:


Corsair Crystal 280X
Gigybyte B550M Aorus Pro-P
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X
Powercolor Radeon RX 5700XT
BeQuiet Pure Power 11 500W
4x Noctua NF A12x25
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus

LG
FallenCurse


----------



## Nathenhale (19. Februar 2021)

Du kannst mal zum Anfang den Konfigurator von Corsair benutzen. https://www.corsair.com/de/de/custom-cooling-configurator/

Sonst gibt es zwei Wege:
1st: Case aussuchen und schauen wie viele Radiatoren und allgemein Platz im Gehäuse ist. Und anschließend Komponenten Auswahl treffen.
2nd: Wissen wie viel man an Radiator Fläche haben will und Case danach aussuchen.
2.5: Externe Radiatoren in Betracht ziehen.
vorweg eine 5700xt finde ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll heute noch Wasser zu kühlen. Der Block kostet neu etwa 120€.


----------



## FallenCurse (19. Februar 2021)

Danke für den Link. Damit hat sich die Sache eigentlich schon erledigt. Mein Case passt leider nicht. Und eigentlich wollte ich es behalten.


----------



## Belzebub13 (19. Februar 2021)

Hi

so als grobe Rechnung würde ich sagen:

Kühler CPU --- 80
Kühler GPU --- 120
Radiater 2 * 240 --- 150
Pumpe + AGB --- 100
Schläuche + Fittings + Flüssigkeit + Lüfter --- 150 bis 300 (je nach Ausführung)
Überwachung --- 100 (optional)

In deinem Case sollte eigentlich vorne und unten ein 240er Radiator jeweils reinpassen ... oben und hinten würde ich Lüfter noch montieren die die Luft raustragen. Erwarte dir bei dem CPU Kühler keine Mehrleistung als zu nem guten Luftkühler, jedoch würde die Grafikkarte aufjedenfall profitieren.

Montage vorallem wenn du Schläuche und nicht Hardtubes verwendest sollte relativ einfach gehen.


----------



## udriver (10. Juli 2021)

Da ich schon ein großes Gehäuse hatte und ein Wechsel der Grafikkarte anstand habe ich gleich mein komplettes System auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut.Habe Schläuche genommen,da die sich einfacher verlegen lassen.
Prozessor                                Intel Core i9 9900K                                                                                                                                            Grafikkarte                             Gigabyte   RTX 3090 Aorus Xtreme WB                                                                                                                      Arbeitsspeicher                   A-Data SK Hynix DDR4 3200 32GB                                                                                                        Mainboard                              MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon


----------

